# [hs] Zahlreiche Virenscanner für Vista zum Verkaufsstart verfügbar



## Newsfeed (18 Januar 2007)

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: [hs] Zahlreiche Virenscanner für Vista zum Verkaufsstart verfügbar*



			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> [Es geht um Symantec] Die Produkte für XP und Vista sollen mit der neuen Sonar-Technik Schädlinge auch ohne Signaturen erkennen können. Stattdessen untersucht "Sonar" das Verhalten des Programmcodes, um einschätzen zu können, ob er bösartig ist.


Letztendlich ist das ja nicht viel anders als die so hoch gepriesene Heuristik, die in der Praxis komplett versagte. Stellt sich nun die Frage inwieweit "Sonar" besser ist. Eine Verhaltensbasierte Erkennung ist eben nicht ohne...


----------

